# Borla S-Type Axle Back Exhaust (11943) Installed On 2018 Cruze Lt Hatchback



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

You might have thrown off the computer with such an open exhaust. Probably needed a tune. 

Glad it worked out though. I love that borla exhaust. I thought it had a dual outlet tip though from what I've seen. Was yours modified?


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> You might have thrown off the computer with such an open exhaust. Probably needed a tune.
> 
> Glad it worked out though. I love that borla exhaust. I thought it had a dual outlet tip though from what I've seen. Was yours modified?


I have a trifecta tune for stock engine. After I removed the muffler, I noticed a loss in performance, probably torque. It could also be that the noise was too loud and I couldn't hear the engine. Car felt weird. Now feels as it used to be, zippy and turbo spools up quicker and on top of that sounds great, and not as loud.
The Borla 11945 is the one for the RS Models, and it has a dual tip. For my car the part # is Borla 11943 which will fit the other trims.
Thanks


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> You might have thrown off the computer with such an open exhaust. Probably needed a tune.
> 
> Glad it worked out though. I love that borla exhaust. I thought it had a dual outlet tip though from what I've seen. Was yours modified?


The RS has a dual tip setup and it come straight out through the factory location. The rest of them have that downward-pointing single tip like stock


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

That's just a photo, no vid....


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

When I click on the link titled Here is a video clip of how it sounds, the link goes to a youtube video.


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Mack said:


> That's just a photo, no vid....


It is a link to my youtube video. Works on my computer.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mack said:


> That's just a photo, no vid....


You didn't notice that's actually a link huh?


----------

